# depth map for eastwood?



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I have fished this lake a few times but not really sure where the deep holes are or how deep it is down by the dam. Does anyone know where to find a depth chart map for eastwood metropark that is located in Dayton just off of route 4.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i tried to find one for years thru the county, state, etc but never found one. apparently none exist. thru the years i have leaned it quite well but couldnt guarantee a perfect map if i were to make one. the lake is an old gravel pit and is very irregular and has humps, drop offs, and deep holes all over the place. would love to team up with some other OGF'ers sometime who know the lake well and come up with a decent Map.

for starters the deepest stretches are large dredged out holes, one is just to the left of the boat ramp that is about 100 yards wide, avg 30ft deep, and runs down to the start of the jet ski area.

the other is over in the corner by where the exit ramp off rt. 4 is, out from a big cluster of pine trees. its not as wide as the one by the ramp but once you get out closer to the middle of the lake before it gets shallower it continues in what seems to be a dredged out narrower channel that varies from 35-25ft till you get to withing 100 yards of being in front of the old concession stand. theres a few other deep "holes" around the lake but are very small and really not worth mentioning.

its a hard lake to learn and even harder finding fish but they are in there, and some big ones too!


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Without giving too much away, what are some of the better lures, rigs or methods for fishing that deep? I normally fish Loramie, Indian, and rivers and never get to fish anything that deep...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there an update to this thread? I was searching for a map as well. Wasn't sure if they made one since the thread was created.


----------

